# KP2 - Kore Potash



## skegsi (9 August 2007)

Just had a brief look at this small cap (9mill, 50mill shares)
I'm not suggesting buy this one now, but definitely put it on your watch list.
African gold and copper mainly. But their tenements are huge and very near to some already identified and mined resources.
They have a few star direcors (Greg Smith, Klaus Eckhof, Reg Gillard) who sound like they don't spend much time on this company because they have other bigger companies to worry about. About 3.5mill in the bank. They have identified some large anomolies already via soil sampling and if prove accurate could be very lucrative. Very speculative at this stage, but put them on your watchlist and wait to see if they run out of cash first or announce a massive resource estimate/s. I think some drill results are due early September.


----------



## tombola (21 February 2009)

*Re: ELM - Elemental Minerals*

why the uptrend?


----------



## tombola (21 March 2009)

*Re: ELM - Elemental Minerals*

some new rumours?


Potash
Dikulushi


----------



## tombola (25 March 2009)

*Re: ELM - Elemental Minerals*

0.19 AUD now 

strong uptrend, but why??????


----------



## tombola (4 May 2009)

*Re: ELM - Elemental Minerals*

0.24 now

great performance without any kind of news

I am out now.. next play LIN???


----------



## drillinto (10 March 2010)

*Re: ELM - Elemental Minerals*

March 08, 2010

Elemental Minerals Could Be Sitting On A Company-Making Potash Deposit In Congo-Brazzaville
By Charles Wyatt
www.minesite.com/aus.html

Before we get too deeply into the details of ASX-listed Elemental Minerals and its operations at the Sintoukola potash project in the Republic of Congo, one thing has to be made quite clear. The Republic of Congo is NOT the Democratic Republic of Congo (DRC). Chalk and cheese, or as Garry Thomas, a director of Elemental, puts it, “the same sort of difference as there is between North and South Korea.” Even North Americans, who tend not be too hot on the geography of Africa, will understand that one. For the purposes of this article, therefore, we will refer to it as Congo-Brazzaville, which is the name often used for this country in any case. It’s one of the most urbanized in Africa, as 70 per cent of its total population live in the south west of the country, either in between Brazzaville, the capital, or in the major port of Pointe-Noire, or else along the railway connecting the two. The tropical forest in the north of the country is virtually uninhabited, and the wide river Congo separates Brazzaville from the near-land locked DRC to the east.

Congo Brazzaville’s economy is based primarily on its petroleum sector, which is by far the country's major revenue earner. In fact it is the fifth largest oil producer in sub-Saharan Africa, and enjoyed a gross revenue from oil of around US$12 billion in 2008. And the success of multi-national oil and gas companies in Congo-Brazzaville has encouraged others to invest in the country. It has a western level of infrastructure, and the literacy rate is one of the highest in Africa. Its big neighbour has one of the lowest. President Sassou-Nguesso’s ambitious growth plans now call for new lead, zinc, and copper concessions and revitalization of the agricultural sector. 

A country that knows where it is going, therefore, and one that already has experience in the potash business. Which is important, as that is where the future of Elemental Minerals lies.  Last month a Canadian company, MagIndustries, received governmental, social and environmental approval to start construction of its US$1.2 billion Mengo potash project. This is being financed by the Chinese group COMPLANT. Initial design capacity is 600,000 tonnes of potash per year, and project’s the feasibility study claims that costs will be among the lowest in the world. Once operational, this mining project is expected to be the world’s first new entrant into the potash industry, as there’s little new supply forecast over the next five years. 

The Sintoukola potash project, for which Elemental was awarded an exclusive licence in August last year, is also in the south west of the country and only 50 kilometres from Pointe Noire. This is a major factor in terms in terms of production costs, as many other potash deposits around the world are a long way from a suitable port. 

The Sintikoula project covers an area of 1,436.5 square kilometres on the coastal plain, and historical wide spaced drilling confirms the presence of high grade potash mineralization in at least three target areas. Intersections include 3.9 metres at 26% K2O and 3.1 metres at 21.3% K2O. Sylvinite and carnallite mineralization was initially discovered on the project in the 1930s during oil exploration. It was drilled a bit in the ‘60s and ‘70s, but Elemental is making the first real attempt to delineate a commercial deposit. Based on this historic drilling, Elemental has identified an initial exploration target at Kola of between 170 million and 300 million tonnes of sylvinite with grades varying from 23.1% K2O to 23.5% K2O at a depth of 275 metres. That’s shallow in comparison with projects in Canada where the potash can lie at up to 900 metres in depth. The current plan is to boost this resource, bring it up to JORC standards, and use it as a base for a feasibility study later this year. 

Sylvinite is what Garry Thomas is after, as carnallite contains magnesium, an impurity which makes it more complicated to refine. What Garry really wants to find is that the mineralization identified from historic drilling at the Kola and the Dougou targets actually constitutes a large unified sylvinite deposit. Dougou adjoins Kola and has reported, but unconfirmed, potash mineralization over an area of about 15 kilometres in strike length. From this it becomes clear that if things pan out as hoped, and the two join up, Elemental could be sitting on a major potash deposit, which could be a company maker. 

Fortunately the company is well funded to take things to feasibility as it raised A$8.75 million from a placement to private investors last month, and has getting on for A$11 million in the kitty. Phase 1 of the exploration project which has now started will include topographical as well as seismic surveys, sample analysis and mineralogy, as well as drilling. According to the Australian stockbrokers Patersons, underground mining would take place by conventional room and pillar methods and the ore would then be put through a flotation facility to refine the potash. Brazil would be an ideal sales target from Pointe-Noire as 90 per cent of Brazil’s potash requirement has to be imported and it needs a lot as its soils tend to be marginally acidic. Shipping from Congo is expected to undercut transportation from Canada by around US$25 per tonne. 

It is still early stage, but Elemental could be sitting on a sizeable potash resource in an ideal geographic position with access to water, cheap natural gas for power, and excellent infrastructure. People are also of particular importance at this stage. In the case of Elemental the company did not have a glittering career as a gold explorer before potash became the prize, but the chairman is Mark Jones who just happens to be a director of the Australian stockbroker Patersons, so no surprise that fundraising and promotion have been handled efficiently. Two other directors, Ian McPherson and John Sanders were involved in Uramin, the uranium company which realized huge profits for its investors when it was taken over by AREVA in 2007. And, as a leading broker in London who’s also a fan of Elemental remarked recently, “It always pays to follow success, and these two have put a sizeable amount of their profit from Uramin into this one”.


----------



## Miner (20 December 2010)

*Re: ELM - Elemental Minerals*

looks like some new discovery through drilling results 
DNH

Unfortunately with new design I can not uplodad file saved from my  computer
Can some one please help in the new webpage

Please see the ASX announcement and trading halt today if not seen already


----------



## thetimeisnow (9 March 2011)

*Re: ELM - Elemental Minerals*

Diggers and Drillers have send out a BUY recommendation on this today.

This could be $5 by the end of the year. I'm in!!


----------



## tronic72 (8 April 2012)

*Re: ELM - Elemental Minerals*



thetimeisnow said:


> Diggers and Drillers have send out a BUY recommendation on this today.
> 
> This could be $5 by the end of the year. I'm in!!




...or it could be $1.2. 

D&D still have a buy recommendation with a slightly lower TP. 

I'm in now


----------



## System (4 November 2016)

On November 4th, 2016, Elemental Minerals Limited (ELM) changed its name and ASX code to Kore Potash Limited (KP2).


----------



## Cam019 (22 April 2019)

KP2's been a bit of a mover lately. One thing I learn't from @tech/a a while ago was to keep and eye out for narrow range inside bars on INCREASING volume within the top 50% of the previous up bars range. Pretty good probability that there will be a continuation of the up move. Look out for some inside day bars for a much better R:R entry point on this one.


----------



## tech/a (22 April 2019)

Cam a couple of things to add.
This is a powerful set up but.

This is very thinly traded and rose 44% on $11,400 turn over.
Not one Id get on.
Liquidity is king for anything we trade.

I'm sure this will plummet as quick as it rose!


----------



## Cam019 (22 April 2019)

Very good point. Time to add a liquidity filter to my scan criteria. Thanks tech!


----------



## barney (18 September 2020)

Mentioned this one in the festering Cankers Thread. After reading their History its not as bad as the Chart suggests. I've already accumulated a small stake simply because I like buying things that are worth bugger all because the downside is capped.

Currently its an each way Punt.  ie Red/Black  All or nothing.  Stop Loss is ZERO  ....... Profit target is unknown at this point in time

What I have noted is that the Market Depth (can be unreliable of course), but the Buy side around 0.010-0.013 has increased exponentially in recent days. I had a hard time getting any Volume/Sellers at 0.014

Will update the Fundamentals for my reasons to Buy shortly, but I am content to hold this like its a small savings account for a couple of years and see what kind of Interest I end up with. Could be wrong but I suspect it will multiples of leaving it sit in the CBA


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (18 September 2020)

barney said:


> Mentioned this one in the festering Cankers Thread. After reading their History its not as bad as the Chart suggests. I've already accumulated a small stake simply because I like buying things that are worth bugger all because the downside is capped.
> 
> Currently its an each way Punt.  ie Red/Black  All or nothing.  Stop Loss is ZERO  ....... Profit target is unknown at this point in time
> 
> ...



If you play the price as notes on a piano @barney it sounds like "The Ballad of Buster Scruggs"

All the best with it mate, you deserve a big win with this just for finding it.

gg


----------



## barney (18 September 2020)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> If you play the price as notes on a piano @barney it sounds like "The Ballad of Buster Scruggs" All the best with it mate, you deserve a big win with this just for finding it.gg




Lol ... Good onya Garps.  For some reason I am drawn to seemingly worthless Companies .... No doubt some residual psychological malfunction as a child  .... or too many bourbon and cokes as an adult    .... and or both!


----------



## barney (20 September 2020)

I was surprised when researching this little battler, that they have what is considered one of the highest grade underdeveloped Potash deposits in the world.  "DX" deposit. Plus they have a second larger deposit in Kola.

Kola has a completed DFS with good numbers.  "DX" has a completed PFS and working towards a DFS in the near term. DX has been chosen as the quickest way to production due to lower Capex required.

Company will require some big investment to get things happening but with 2 world class projects already proven, they are way ahead of most minnows.  Effective management will be the key to any success. 

Multi listed on ASX London and Johannesburg so better positioned for potential funding options. 

Have accumulated a modest stake over the last week or so.  Should be some news flow over the coming months. Failing a catastrophe, it looks a low risk punt if a little patience is employed.


----------



## Miner (20 September 2020)

Hmmm! looks like the bard is hounding blood and bone fertiliser through the green revolution leaving his Ballard aside.
I am a hardcore miner with no sense of arts or songs excepting marrying a wonderful artist   so let me straight.
Reading the postings on this forum and perusing company's announcements with potash in mind, this is stock on my watch list. What I am watchful on the ups and downs on prices not to be hit in buying at peak and weeping on down.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200826/pdf/44lxqkc6br3080.pdf -


			https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200826/pdf/44ly6g6gbxnr1d.pdf
		

fundraising @0.65 pence (US) and the current price was  1.3 pence (AUD) after drastic downfall on Friday, Could it be an anticipation of the General Meeting on 18th Sept?
Monday market opening would probably disclose from the GM and trading will be driven from that. Unfortunately, I will be on the plane to do any action in time, so would ask @barney to send me some MP4 files for me to listen while flying into mine site. DNH - in fact until now, never looked into KP2 stock.
My guess is in spite of very high deposit, the market does not feel confident with the African Market base and Congo location added with COVID 19 impact on the sale. In addition, 4.3 years payback probably on the higher side with uncertainties with agricultural production.
One political angle when I saw the board members, and could not find any one truly representing Africa giving a bit of diversification. 
Having said that DNK and SO4 are probably going well and my own holding on  KLL however.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200626/pdf/44jzq6xy02jnn5.pdf - CEO's PRESENTATION


			https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200914/pdf/44mm6nchxgbh0s.pdf


----------



## Clansman (20 September 2020)

barney said:


> Mentioned this one in the festering Cankers Thread. After reading their History its not as bad as the Chart suggests. I've already accumulated a small stake simply because I like buying things that are worth bugger all because the downside is capped.
> 
> Currently its an each way Punt.  ie Red/Black  All or nothing.  Stop Loss is ZERO  ....... Profit target is unknown at this point in time
> 
> ...







Miner said:


> Hmmm! looks like the bard is hounding blood and bone fertiliser through the green revolution leaving his Ballard aside.
> I am a hardcore miner with no sense of arts or songs excepting marrying a wonderful artist   so let me straight.
> Reading the postings on this forum and perusing company's announcements with potash in mind, this is stock on my watch list. What I am watchful on the ups and downs on prices not to be hit in buying at peak and weeping on down.
> https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200826/pdf/44lxqkc6br3080.pdf -
> ...




When a stock like this is getting coverage, it's a sure sign Diggers and Dealers is just around the corner...


----------



## barney (20 September 2020)

Clansman said:


> When a stock like this is getting coverage, it's a sure sign Diggers and Dealers is just around the corner...




Lol ... Indeed.  I see that Kore are not registered to participate however. 

Definitely appropriate caution should be applied on this one given their history.  I see limited downside at this point in time so happy to sit and watch the paint dry.

@Miner   Thanks for posting the links .... This one should be looked at for anyone with a passing interest in their projects.

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200626/pdf/44jzq6xy02jnn5.pdf 

Their General Meeting resolutions were all passed:

Cap Raise at ($7million dollars)  at  .65 pence (GBP)  = approx 1.15 cents AUD  (Current SP 1.4 cents  so ok)

All the Directors have taken Shares in lieu of Wages  (tick)

SOI = 2.4 billion  (not great, but market cap only about $25 million so all relative)

The DX project has an estimated 4 year payback period as you say, however, the estimated EBITDA is $120 million US with free cash flow post pay back of $95 million US per year

If the Board can finalise the DFS and "sell" the above figures to a couple of big players, they should be able to get finance without too much trouble based on the future potential profits ....... looks interesting from where I sit ..... Bearing in mind I sit on my head most of the time


----------



## Miner (20 September 2020)

barney said:


> Lol ... Indeed.  I see that Kore are not registered to participate however.
> 
> Definitely appropriate caution should be applied on this one given their history.  I see limited downside at this point in time so happy to sit and watch the paint dry.
> 
> ...



Looks like a board position ready for Mr @Birney once the DFS funded


----------



## barney (15 October 2020)

I assume management releasing good announcements after hours is directed at their OS listings ..... Pity, as it could have generated a bit of interest on the ASX today. Hopefully a bit of delayed reaction might filter in at some point.  Part of Ann below.  (I hold)

*Government approval to drill at DX Project Kore Potash plc, the potash development company with 97%-ownership of the Kola and DX Potash 

Projects in the Sintoukola Basin, is pleased to announce that it has received authorisation from the Government of the Republic of the Congo to commence the planned drilling programme for the Definitive Feasibility Study (“DFS”) for the Company’s DX Project (“DX”). *


----------



## barney (21 December 2020)

barney said:


> Failing a catastrophe, it looks a low risk punt if a little patience is employed.




"Patience" being the operative word, lol.

This was 015 when I started typing which was excellent cause I am back in the black at that level. Just had a sticky beak and it got bumped up to 019 with Sellers retreating.

Bearing in mind that large "pin bars" with KP2 have not been very successful in the past, however the fair dinkum Volume spike gives it some interest.

They have their DFS reasonably well advanced I think so maybe the ball has started rolling?








Post Script:-  Just checked todays sales and 1 Punter stumped up $70,000 to wipe out the 012-013 level earlier today. The rest of the trades looked like chaser trades pushing the SP higher.

Basically it makes the 013 level look solid at least.


----------



## barney (22 December 2020)

barney said:


> however the *fair dinkum Volume spike gives it some interest*.
> 
> Post Script:-  Just checked todays sales and *1 Punter stumped up $70,000* to wipe out the 012-013 level earlier today. Basically it makes the 013 level look solid at least.




They say where there is smoke there is fire! 👿

Given I lost about half a years wages on my other Stocks over the last couple of days, this little battler pulled a rabbit out of what seemed a non-existent hat for the last 2 years and jumped another 70% today. (I almost bought more at 014 just before the spike; bugger)

Anyway, all the red on my account has at least been offset by a little, assuming the spike turns out to be bona fide. We shall see.🤓


----------



## barney (22 December 2020)

Given this is behaving friendlier, perhaps a bit closer attention as warranted. 

Below excerpt from the Companies recent Announcement on 2nd December.

Given the current out of the blue price action, and the stuff I've *Bolded* below, I'd say their recent drilling may be showing better than  just "good" or "expected" results.

Given it has been touted as "world class" ... if it's even better, how much better could it be?

I don't own a squillion of these but I own enough that another 70% rise like today will have me enjoying better quality bourbon for the next 12 months, therefore I am interested, Lol ... 🥳


*DX Definitive Feasibility Study Phase 1 update *

Geo-mechanical testing 19 of the 24 unconfined compressive strength (UCS) tests *have been completed* on samples of core from holes previously drilled at DX. 

The 19 samples provided for UCS testing included 5 from the halite salt back overlying the potash seams, 4 from the top seam sylvinite (TSS), 3 from the halite interbed, 5 from the hanging wall seam sylvinite (HWSS) and 2 from the halite below the HWSS. 

It is planned to deliver additional samples representing 3 anhydrite layer samples from the current drilling program and 1 additional TSS and 1 additional sample from the halite below the HWSS from existing samples taken from the previous drilling program. 

*Preparation of samples for the triaxial compressive strength (TCS) tests have commenced on 22 samples*. The DX core samples provided included 1 from the anhydrite layer, 3 from the halite salt back, 6 from the TSSS, 3 from the halite interbed, 6 from HWSSS and 3 from the halite below HWSS. 

*Creep tests have commenced at the IFG laboratory in Germany*, with 6 core samples being tested currently and another 6 planned for   *testing commencing in late December*.


Testing in late December seems to be the operative suggestion ... ie. Results may be close ... and hopefully better than just good if the current price action is accurate.

Of course it could all be total manipulation with a splash of speculation for some "heavy hitter/s" to extract cash from we market minnows, but I'm in early enough that even if I lose my shirt, I will still be able to afford decent undies.   Gotta love Specs.


----------



## barney (3 January 2021)

barney said:


> Testing in late December seems to be the operative suggestion ... ie. Results may be close ... and hopefully better than just good if the current price action is accurate.




My pick in the January comp. Hoping that the recent price movement might have some fundamental basis with the Core tests proving fruitful perhaps..🧐


----------



## barney (9 February 2021)

Just mentioned this little Battler in the Potash Thread.  Very slow mover just at the moment, but there have been murmurings of movement.


----------



## barney (16 February 2021)

The recent pump was well orchestrated at the end of each trading session, then sold off the following Open, so if you blinked you missed it.

Current price action looks more "regular".  I assume news on their DFS can't be too far away?


----------



## barney (11 March 2021)

I wasn't on screen to take advantage of the pump earlier this year, so in my usual fashion I accumulated a few more recently  

Few rumblings yesterday on the JO Exchange (dropped since) ... and a few bumps today on the ASX

Done this plenty of times before but I get the feeling one day it will jump hard again when least expected.

Holding for the surprise


----------



## barney (16 March 2021)

barney said:


> I wasn't on screen to take advantage of the pump earlier this year, so in my usual fashion I accumulated a few more recently
> 
> I get the feeling one day it will jump hard again when least expected.  Holding for the surprise




And people think I'm crazy   

It has been murmuring for a while.

Not sure if it will hold today's current gains, but the rise has so far been more "normal" than the random pump back in December.


----------



## frugal.rock (16 March 2021)

Hope your not going to sit there and watch it drop Barney...
Looks like holding ATM but it only takes one sheep (wolf in sheep's clothing)
Stay on it.


----------



## barney (16 March 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Hope your not going to sit there and watch it drop Barney...
> Looks like holding ATM but it only takes one sheep (wolf in sheep's clothing)
> Stay on it.




Yeah all good Rock.  I let some go at 030 then at 029.  The rise is too exponential to ignore given its past history. 

Still hold about a third.  How about VML this morning


----------



## frugal.rock (16 March 2021)

A belated santa rally?


----------



## barney (18 March 2021)

barney said:


> Yeah all good Rock.  I let some go at 030 then at 029.




Ok, Because I am slightly crazy (or possibly incredibly smart   )

I added back 1/3 of what I sold a couple of days ago on this little battler, today (have an order in for more lower but that may not get filled) 

Why did I buy back in?

Because once I sold, I now have to pay the tax man his cut. (I love the tax man )

So this part of the trade (if it becomes profitable) is to cover the tax-man's incredible input into; 

All the risk I take with my own money! 

If I sound a little cynical .... maybe I might be just a little lol


Seriously, I think medium/long term, this forgotten wonder could turn from an ugly duckling to something much more attractive.

Short term, I wont be surprised to see the Traders back on the floor sometime soon

The Market Depth is thin given it's time in the wilderness, so the Traders may smell an opportunity?  (Recent price action says so)


----------



## barney (22 March 2021)

barney said:


> Short term, *I wont be surprised to see the Traders back* on the floor sometime soon
> 
> The Market Depth is thin given it's time in the wilderness, so the *Traders may smell an opportunity*?  (Recent price action says so)




As is often the case, once the D/T's find a mark, it will generally get hit at least twice if not multiple times.

KP2 was in the wilderness for so long, it had to be a target at some point, especially given it has Fundamental depth as well.

Getting a little attention again today after the mandatory couple of Inside days.

Not sure how far it might get pushed, but I see no reason why the recent high of 030-031 cant get re-tested.

Will post a couple of extra Charts later depending on how it shapes up.


----------



## barney (22 March 2021)

barney said:


> * I see no reason why the recent high of 030-031 cant get re-tested*.





Quicker than expected  

The million dollar question now, Will it/Can it jump the creek at 031

Fair bit of recent Volume (Resistance) to contend with around 028-030


----------



## barney (22 March 2021)

This starting to show some real possibilities.   If Volume kicks in at 032 - 034 look out


----------



## frugal.rock (22 March 2021)

Well I guess they won't get a speeding ticket as the Pratt's are busy fixing up Airtasker listing stuff up....
I keep 'pinging' it for ya Barney...⚠️


----------



## barney (22 March 2021)

frugal.rock said:


> Well I guess they won't get a speeding ticket as the Pratt's are busy fixing up Airtasker listing stuff up....
> I keep pinging it for ya Barney...





Lol. Thanks M8. 

I was bit unlucky the other day. I had another buy-back order for 500K shares sitting 1st in the queue at 021

Partially filled for about 25K shares, so full brokerage for bugger all shares.

That  extra 500K shares would have grossed a tidy sum today.

Win some lose some of course.


----------



## barney (24 March 2021)

Not sure if anyone else was tempted to have a crack at this little battler over the last couple of months, but,

Certainly no complaints from me on how it has panned out so far.

Anyway, the current price action actually looks pretty tidy

The question from here is, has there been a reason for the recent attention (i still suspect DFS news etc)

It could simply drift into a Trading range if no news eventuates

The Chart does indicate some positive accumulation however

Today's VWAP right on the Close at 035 on solid Volume

Definite possibilities for more rises if they get the ball rolling on the DFS


----------



## greggles (30 March 2021)

KP2 keeps going up, but I can't figure out what is driving the recent share price gains. What do you think @barney?

When this sort of thing happens with no obvious explanation, the first thing that comes to mind is the possibility of someone taking a stake in the company by buying on market.

Anyway, KP2 up another 35.5% so far today. Interestingly, the volume really started to increase after 11:30am. For the first hour and a half of trading there was very little volume.


----------



## tech/a (30 March 2021)

greggles said:


> KP2 keeps going up, but I can't figure out what is driving the recent share price gains. What do you think @barney?
> 
> When this sort of thing happens with no obvious explanation, the first thing that comes to mind is the possibility of someone taking a stake in the company by buying on market.
> 
> ...




Really wanted to point this out.
That's supply accepting the challenge 
look what happened after that!


----------



## barney (30 March 2021)

greggles said:


> KP2 keeps going up, but I can't figure out what is driving the recent share price gains. What do you think @barney?





Hey @greggles  I remember I first found this little battler back in September last year  Seems like an age ago now.

*Post 14* on the Thread (I went back and had a look  )  basically explains my thinking/interest back then

I think I may have even used one of your "lines"  ie. Traders have left the building, lol 


Anyway, there was a lot to like about the Stock's *price to potential* *ratio* given they hold 2 world class Potash deposits

(ps There is no such thing as a price to potential ratio ... that is my personal discretionary Spec indicator, lol)


Current price action is likely partly *opportunistic*. ie Traders such as @tech/a  who I assume may have had a bit of a dabble at this one?

And likely new "investors" who can see that, if these guys actually get one of these Potash deposits off the ground, their current market cap will look a bit silly.

So in essence, a* perfect storm* for a Spec Stock ... Potential and Speculation combined

I'm certainly under no illusion however.  I took a solid punt at this based on my analysis and I've done ok so far

Could have just as easily sat in the bottom drawer for another 12 months 

And could just as easily fall over if they cannot provide a positive DFS and get Funding down the track (*funding is the big one)*

Personally I think they will do both, and end up with a market cap a fair bit higher than even today's spike. (just my opinion however)

I actually sold a few today with a standing order at 042  I had no inkling it was going to spike as a high as it did.

The Company "knows nothing" of course!  

In effect, I'd say the DFS is not far down the track, so the Company has already announced that to market, so their,

"I know nothing" is totally truthful

Still hold a core/Kore  (bad pun)  amount so happy to see what unfolds over the next few months


----------



## barney (6 April 2021)

This explains a little of the recent gyrations in the SP.  Good news for the Co.

*Non-binding Memorandum of Understanding to arrange the full financing required for the construction of the Kola Potash Project

Full Announcement*


----------



## barney (8 April 2021)

Mmm .....

Post last Announcement we have a Cap Raise at .02 cents to Sophistos  

Bit of a slap in the face, but if you play in the jungle you have to watch out for Lions


----------



## Trav. (8 April 2021)

barney said:


> Post last Announcement we have a Cap Raise at .02 cents to Sophistos



I just caught up on his thread and wow that is a nice discount for the big boys. Very disappointing for holders.


----------



## barney (8 April 2021)

Trav. said:


> I just caught up on his thread and wow that is a nice discount for the big boys. Very disappointing for holders.




Yeah not great at face value @Trav. but not all doom and gloom with the Project/s well and truly on the radar again.

Construction cost of $1.65 Billion dollars is no small change if they ever get it up and running.

The Company intends to use a combination of Debt and Royalty Financing, so the eventual revenue stream of the Project must be huge😳

Plus they retain 90% of the Project


I think the Link above does not work so will post the Announcement link from 6th April again

6th April Announcement

Part of the Ann  below: 

The MoU provides the Summit Consortium with a 9 month period to present a financing proposal to fully finance the construction of Kola via a *combination of debt and royalty financing*. 
This means that the Company would *not be required to raise equity* to fund the capital cost of construction as the equity portion will be covered by the* royalty funding* with the Company retaining its* 90% interest* in the project.


I expect a dip in the SP post cap raise, but given the the Top 20 currently hold over 86% of the Company, it really depends on whether they want to push each other around or not.😖


----------



## barney (9 April 2021)

Based on today's announcements, I was waiting for KP2 to re-open this morning to take my medicine (probably down 22% by the looks of the market depth)

It appears the Co. Secretary and Management might need to communicate a bit more given the "later" Announcement has the "earlier" time

Given KP2 has still not Opened, its fair to say someone ballsed up😖 

Frustrating, especially given the amount of money we pay these chaps.  (winge over lol) 




Earlier Announcement on 8th April:

2. Kore Potash requests that the trading halt remains in place until the release of an announcement by the Company in relation to the results of the proposed fundraising, which is expected to be made no later than *before commencement of trading on Monday, 12 April 2021.*


Later Announcement on 8th April:

The Company’s securities will be in a trading halt on the Australian Securities Exchange (“ASX”) while the Proposed Fundraise is conducted. Normal trading in the Company’s securities on the *ASX is expected to resume at the commencement of trading on Friday, 9 April 2021* or such earlier time as Kore Potash plc 25 Moorgate, London EC2R 6AY United Kingdom the results of the Proposed Fundraise are announced to ASX.


----------



## barney (21 April 2021)

Decided to let my remaining holding in this little fella go today at .019

Did ok profit wise overall but could have been better if the ducks had flown in the right direction a bit longer, lol

The recent Cap Raise was needed, but the 2 cent price has set it up to play into the "Sophisticated" lads hands

I believe it will eventually do well, but I have no idea how long that may now take given the deep pockets are in control.

Back to watching for the time being


----------



## debtfree (1 October 2021)

Nice breakout yesterday with the strength of the overall market but will it last, time will tell.


----------



## greggles (7 March 2022)

The potash spot price has spiked since the Russian Invasion of Ukraine began with sanctions against Belarus targeting their potash exports.









						Russia-Ukraine Crisis Ignites Fertilizer Prices at Critical Time for World Crops
					

Russia is the world’s biggest exporter of fertilizers, and the war’s impact is having ramifications for farmers from the US Corn Belt to Brazil.




					gro-intelligence.com
				












						EU sanctions on Belarus target key fertiliser amid rising input prices
					

The EU has banned all imports from Belarus of potash, an important fertiliser that is largely deficient in Europe, in a move that puts further pressure on the agriculture sector already struggling with an input price hike.




					www.euractiv.com
				




Huge spike in volume for KP2 today with the 2c level being breached. Looking for a strong close.


----------



## greggles (31 March 2022)

Since my last post on KP2, its share price has increased from 2c to 2.9c. I expect it to continue to rise in the coming month because geopolitical tensons will likely not ease anytime soon and Russia and Belarus account for 40% of the world's potash supply. A rising potash price and concerns about supply should keep it moving up.

There has been no news of note since the Quarterly Activities & Cashflow Report was released on 20 January, which contained this quote:



> *Brad Sampson, Chief Executive Officer of Kore Potash, commented:*
> 
> “The first half of 2022 is set to be a very busy period for Kore particularly with the imminent completion of the Study and receipt of the EPC proposal for our flagship Kola potash project. The Company expects to receive the Financing Proposal from the Consortium 60 days after the Study is completed and we are pleased that the work of the Consortium continues to track the timeline agreed in our MoU. The delivery of the financing proposal for the full financing of the construction of Kola is a key milestone for our Company. We are looking forward to the completion of the financing phase and being able to move rapidly into the construction of Kola.”




I'm betting that there is news in April and that the news is good.


----------

